

Async JavaScript book - TrevorBurnham
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/869786663/async-javascript-book/

======
TrevorBurnham
I'm the author, ask me anything.

A sample chapter on Promises, focusing on their implementation in jQuery
(1.5+), is available now:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/869786663/async-
javascri...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/869786663/async-javascript-
book/posts/174561)

